# Photos & Meet at Elvington Air Museum York



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Elvington Air Museum have kindly agreed to let us take photos of our cars alongside their collection of planes and military vehicles at the Yorkshire Air Museum at Elvington, York.

This will be a free event although they do ask that each car makes a small donation to the Museum as it is a charity. The amount is up to you.

Saturday the 5th at 1pm is the agreed date and time. They have confirmed that at 99% ok but are confirming for sure tomorrow (just making sure they have staff available that day to look after us).

So, Saturday at 1pm for the photo shoot at the Museum. Then onto a nearby pub for a soft drink and optional meal if you want.

On this occasion im probably not going to organise a cruise due to the times unless everyone particularly wants this. Future meets will include a cruise of course.

Does anyone know the number of the Plow pub at Allerthorpe? Tried to find it but with no luck. Ill ring them in advance and get an agreement we can turn up in numbers.


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

I'll be there if I can fit it in with my trip back from Peterlee on Sunday, I wouldn't be able to make the Saturday

Sara


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Sunday works for me [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Really sorry all, looks like we are stuck with the Saturday. Main post edited.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Working Saturday


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Working Saturday


Right ive had PMs from a couple of people that really wanted to go to this who cant do that Saturday and seen as the first 2 posters also cant make it then Ill rearrange.

Hold your horses for more news tomorrow. I cant do the 12th for 2 weeks as Im on holiday.

Im going to look at:

1. This Sunday coming
2. A weekday evening but we would have to be there for 6pm to get 2 hours phtography in. This promises for better pics though as dusk shots always look great (and my angels will show up better  )

If neither of these suit then it would be September which may not be a good idea weatherwise!


----------



## jameslunn (Nov 14, 2004)

Id like to do this sunday, no way gonna be able to do 6pm in york, could get there for 7... but sounds like a great idea. Do you think we'll be able to sneak on the airfield?

J


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Ok if no one objects tonight ill try for this Sunday, added bonus it gets me out of DIY.

Airfield doesnt belong to the museum but u never know!


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Leg said:


> Ok if no one objects tonight ill try for this Sunday, added bonus it gets me out of DIY.
> 
> Airfield doesnt belong to the museum but u never know!


Can't make Sunday, going on hols on Friday. Hope you all have a great time though.
Have Fun
Mav


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Leg said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > Working Saturday
> ...


Can't make this Sunday, evenings would be very doubtful and September we are away .Shame I was looking forward to it as well


----------



## jameslunn (Nov 14, 2004)

Just me and you then kidda!

J


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jameslunn said:


> Just me and you then kidda!
> 
> J


be more along, I think Yellow was interested.

For those who cant make it dont worry, if all goes to plan there will be other opportunities.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> jameslunn said:
> 
> 
> > Just me and you then kidda!
> ...


Hello I can make Saturday the 5 but not Sunday or the week after


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Ive got some that can make it Saturday 5th and some this Sunday.

Im waiting for the Museum to come back and confirm which we can have.

However, Im gonna end up letting someone down.

BUT!

I have also started discussing the Museum being the regular monthly meet location and if this is ratified by the Museum curator then we will meet there every month. Its WIP so ill keep everyone up to date. Yellow - maybe we can combine Yorkshire and your area every month if its not too far for your guys?

Tomorrow ill post a definitive date and time on this 1st meet.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

OK I have had an email fromt he Museum saying they cant do this Sunday due to another event.

So tghis is what Im organising now after various discussions with them.

Photo session - 1st Sunday in September - gives us tiome to plan and make sure more people are there. Im assuming, like me, that people are on holiday in August too.

Monthly meet - they have agreed we can hold a regular Sunday meet there also. Ill probably go for the first Sunday in each month so that the photo session is essentially the first one. Generally we probably wont have access to the planes WITH the cars (i.e. nowt to stop you walking around the exhibits) but they will provide an area to park up. As time goes by Ill think up (take suggestions) for additional activities surrounding the monthly meet.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

What time on Sunday Rich as I am on nights on the Saturday


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> What time on Sunday Rich as I am on nights on the Saturday


Well im not good at early mornings especially on Sundays and I like my bacon and a paper so im aiming for 1pm.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > What time on Sunday Rich as I am on nights on the Saturday
> ...


With a bit of luck and an easy night I might just make 1pm do you have the post code for my sat nav


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm on for the 1st Sunday in September. Not sure how many of the monthly ones I'll make as it's about 2 - 2.5 hours from here :-(


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Sorry for not posting sooner rich! missed the posting? :roll: Glad you have got all the date re-arranging sorted out as I couldnt make any of the August dates due to Hols etc. However the good news is I can make 1st September  :wink:

Try and get back to you with a number for the Plow :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

MikeyG said:


> I'm on for the 1st Sunday in September. Not sure how many of the monthly ones I'll make as it's about 2 - 2.5 hours from here :-(


Where do you live?



YELLOW_TT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


http://www.yorkshireairmuseum.co.uk/


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum & TTOC , bought a TT 10days ago - wow !!!

Saw your message about Yorkshire Air Museum at Elvington, York. 
Even though i'm living in Burton on trent (nr Derby),the idea of having the chance to take pictures of war planes together with my TT really interests me.
Would it be possible to come along and if so when are you actually meeting up is it the 5th this sat?

Thanks

TTK


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Welcome TTK.

It's not 'til the 1st September now.

I used to drive from Nottingham to near the air museum pretty regularly and it should be under two hours; probably quicker than me getting there, and I'm in the same county when I start :?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

1st Sunday in Spetember, anyone welcome.


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for letting me know, i look forward to 1st Sept,
Leg & MikeyG you guys both got V6 models!!,
I thought my 225bhp was impressive & quick,but V6 fair play to you both. Looking forward to meeting up with fellow TT owners ,as i mentioned before only had mine 10days but i love it!!


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Just to clarify, it's the *first Sunday* in September, which is the 3rd - I missed the all-important 'Sunday' bit in my post 

See you there


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for that , the sunday the third it is then, see you there

TTK


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi, I wouldn't mind tagging along.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Big apology to all. The museum have come back to me today and apologised but they have a double booking for the 3rd and we have agreed to push it back 1 week to the 10th of September.

THIS IS NOW THE FINAL, CONCRETE and AGREED DATE at 1pm!!

IT WILL NOT CHANGE AGAIN!


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Are you sure Rich :roll: :roll: :wink:

Count me in still


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good for me I am still in


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

Right, I am going to make this meet, and *I WILL *have my TT, well i bloody hope i do!!!!
Sounds like a great setting!!
Any convoy from the Sheffield area?


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

Not sure if I can make this date now. If yes then I would be up for a convoy from Sheffield. I will confirm whether I can or can't prior to the event. Cheers, Rich :?


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

Well I need to buy a TT first :roll:


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

Nice one! You can try and rival Leg for the best looking Black TT.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

crooky225 said:


> Well I need to buy a TT first :roll:


Still come along, plenty of cars to look at, great air museum and u can get some ideas for your own car when it comes along.

I have just come off the phone with Huddersfield Audi and if they have their Mk2 demo in time, although they think it may not be with them in time, they will bring it along to Elvington. If not the guy said he would bring something interesting (RS4 Avant, RS4, Q7 etc etc) whatever he can get his hands on.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Sunday the 10th of September at 1pm. We will be there. Looking forward to it.

Joe & Judy


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

Yeah i'll still attend, but focused to get the TT for then! :lol:

Should be a great meet, can't wait


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm still on for the 10th Rich.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

woah - thought i missed the meet when i first looked at this thread title "Photos & Meet at Elvington Air Museum York UPDATE 8th Au" - thought you already had it on the 8th August! 

count me in for the 10th Sept!!!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

2 weeks to go


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just changed my East Mids meet so it's not clashing with this, so might come up for this myself.

Nick


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

might be best to edit the first post to the updated schedule :wink:

so how many people are coming?


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

I'll be there.


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I'll be there.


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

I sincerely hope you've organised different weather for a week's time Rich - something involving vastly less wind and no water in the air would be good :?

How many intended attendees are there anyway?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

A fair few, as per this thread basically. I hope the weather is better too, washed the car in the rain today, obviously didnt bother drying it, by the time I packed everything away the sun was out and dried it streaky.

Hows that for ironic, when I wash it usually it rains straight away, when I wash it in the rain and want it to stay rainy....the fkin sun comes out.

Git.


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'll be there for sure.... IN MY TT!!!!
(Subject to the finance being in the account on Friday Fingers Crossed everyone!!!)


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2006)

crooky225 said:


> I'll be there for sure.... IN MY TT!!!!
> (Subject to the finance being in the account on Friday Fingers Crossed everyone!!!)


congrats. on the new car m8. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
see you on Sunday


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> crooky225 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be there for sure.... IN MY TT!!!!
> ...


Cheers mate, i really hope to get in saturday!!! It's looking good as long as the finance company delivers what they've promised!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I won't be there


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> I won't be there


I was going to PM you to see about a convoy :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

crooky225 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I won't be there
> ...


Its a long way from Lake Tahoe ,but the mustang helps


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

I guess thats a valid reason not to attend :wink: 
Have fun


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> I won't be there


I cant make this now [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Leg

Do you know which members are attending the Elvington gig? Would it be possible to have an impromptu cruise.

Joe


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

You're trying to make him count again, aren't you Joe .... Rich doesn't do counting you know :wink:

I'd be up for a bijou wee cruise if there's interest, but not if it involves bringing the start time forward.... But, errrr.....well.... it won't be impromptu if we plan it :roll:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2006)

OK, this is the list i gathered so far:

Leg
AndyRoo_TT (me)
MikeyG
TTCool 
crooky225 
mav696
5 cw

Nem ?
RichT ?
TTK ?
jameslunn ?
Sara G ?

The ones with question marks are maybe's/or didnt confirm they will attend on the new date.

Fingers crossed for the weather!


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Im afraid I cant make it now Andyroo_TT! The wife has arranged a meal with the "Outlaws" [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2006)

M T Pickering said:


> Im afraid I cant make it now Andyroo_TT! The wife has arranged a meal with the "Outlaws" [smiley=bigcry.gif]


good luck! :lol: see you at the next one?


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

TTCool said:


> Leg
> 
> Do you know which members are attending the Elvington gig? Would it be possible to have an impromptu cruise.
> 
> Joe


I'm over near Darlington Joe, so I suppose we could meet up first.


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

mav696 said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Leg
> ...


I'll be coming down the A1 if you fellas fancy?


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

crooky225 said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


Where and what time were you thinking of?


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

mav696 said:


> crooky225 said:
> 
> 
> > mav696 said:
> ...


Not sure, may be scotch corner? about 12'ish?
This is of course if i get my TT in time


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

mav696 said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Leg
> ...


Hi

Judy and I are going into York City first, early on, so no can do. See you at the venue then.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

MikeyG said:


> You're trying to make him count again, aren't you Joe .... Rich doesn't do counting you know :wink:
> 
> I'd be up for a bijou wee cruise if there's interest, but not if it involves bringing the start time forward.... But, errrr.....well.... it won't be impromptu if we plan it :roll:


Mikey

I wonder if Rich has already worked out a cruise and is not telling us yet. Maybe he will hand out the route at the last minute, shoot off and expect us all to follow, every man for himself style. Now that would be fun. I think he's an ex Westfield man so could be interesting. 

Hope he's reading this

Joe


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

TTCool said:


> MikeyG said:
> 
> 
> > You're trying to make him count again, aren't you Joe .... Rich doesn't do counting you know :wink:
> ...


Shhhhh.....Joe,

You don't want to spoil the surprise. I imagine he'll be planning a variety of different, short cruises, to finish in a few different places, to suit the mood and attendance on the day. There must be hours of work going into checking out the various possible routes so as to be able to appear impromptu on the day, just in case ;-) If we keep talking about it all that secret planning will be wasted, won't it 

Mike


----------



## 5 cw (Sep 27, 2005)

just checked the thread again and thought this had allready happened pleased to find its still ongoing.
put me down as a definate


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Sorry guys, im chocca at work and have been in London all week on business.

I havent organised diddley squat apart from meeting at Elvington Air Museum at noon on Sunday. Its the first time there and frankly I dont know the area and wouldnt know a good route anyway.

However, how about this. Meet at noon at Elvington, 2-3 hours there for yapping, photos and planes etc and then a 1 hour cruise to Bridlington for a bag o chips on the front?

Ill be following the satnav so the quality of the route is a mystery but the roads up there are all ok generally I believe.

Think ill have the wife and kids with me too.

Of course the weather could put a damper on the whole thing.


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

Leg said:


> However, how about this. Meet at noon at Elvington, 2-3 hours there for yapping, photos and planes etc and then a 1 hour cruise to Bridlington for a bag o chips on the front?


We're meeting at noon  Have we always been meeting at noon???  
Doh, guess i'll not be having sunday lunch with the parents 

Does anyone fancy meeting at some point on route? I'm coming down from Washington so could meet anywhere on the A1 or A19???

Oh and i will be in my TT [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

crooky225 said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > However, how about this. Meet at noon at Elvington, 2-3 hours there for yapping, photos and planes etc and then a 1 hour cruise to Bridlington for a bag o chips on the front?
> ...


Just put it on the route planner on the aa and it has said 1hr 31mins from junction 59 of the A1.
Just let me know what time you want to meet up?


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

5 cw said:


> just checked the thread again and thought this had allready happened pleased to find its still ongoing.
> put me down as a definate


Do you want to join me and crooky on the way down?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Sound slike we will decide on the coast run on the day

weather looks ok today too so fingers crossed


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Eh? It was meet at 1300 up until now - which still gets my vote as it's a long way from chez Mikey, which is practically on the West coast....

Rich - the planning and route stuff was merely a jest ;-)

Bridlington sounds a reasonable idea though - though parking might be not entirely straightforward, based on experience of trying to park just ONE car there on a nice Sunday in September (good to see that you've sorted the weather forecast out nicely Rich!).

Mike


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Ill be there from 12 as I need to sort some other stuff out with them so people can arrive whenever they liek from 12 onwards.

If I have 10 cars all wanting photos with planes we cant do em alll together anyway, imagine the scrapes and scuffs hehe.

Know u were joking m8 but ure right, somat needed sorting, we can decide on the day if we want to go to Brid based on weather etc etc I would have suggested York but thats even worse for cars.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2006)

http://local.live.com/?v=2&sp=aN.szmw54gxkfwg_Elvington%20Airfield
Click on "Aerial". 
A preview of Sunday's aircraft. Im not sure how old the photo is so might not be too accurate :wink:

lets hope the weather report doesnt change


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Last time I was there they had a good few more planes than that, dunno if thats before or since though


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

That looks cool. I'm 95% on coming up, if I do me and TTK will be in convoy I think. Also bridlington sounds good, will make a long drive home but it should be fine.

Nick


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

http://www.yorkshireairmuseum.co.uk/

y'all talk about weather and totally fail to note that im cleaning the car tomorrow, its gonna pish it down


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2006)

Leg said:


> http://www.yorkshireairmuseum.co.uk/
> 
> y'all talk about weather and totally fail to note that im cleaning the car tomorrow, its gonna pish it down


ill wash mine on Sunday morning then


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

mav696 said:


> Just put it on the route planner on the aa and it has said 1hr 31mins from junction 59 of the A1.
> Just let me know what time you want to meet up?


If the meet is at 12 (and not 1 as i thought :roll: ) how about 10:30?
We could say, 10:30 at Durham services to give everyone a change to meet up, not sure how many are coming from the north-east mind. Might end up being just me and you :wink:

I'll stick a post up for the 'north-east'ers' to meet at Durham services for 10:30 so we know how many we are waiting for,

Here's a link if you want to meet at Durham

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 696#752696


----------



## 5 cw (Sep 27, 2005)

mav696 said:


> 5 cw said:
> 
> 
> > just checked the thread again and thought this had allready happened pleased to find its still ongoing.
> ...


only coming from scarborough on the day but thx anyway


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Chaps !!

Just contacted Nem looking good for both of us travelling up , can you confirm what time everyone is meeting at the air museum, is it 12pm or 1pm.
Also are we meeting up at the entrance or inside ?

The idea of taking photo's ,having a chat & then cruising to Brid sounds like it should be a cracking day for all.

Looking forward to the meeting up with you all.

Kev (TTK)


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi all for Elvington

York Forecast: Sunday's predominant weather is forecast to be sunny. Temp: 22 degrees C.

Hope so 8)

Joe


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

feel free to turn up anytime 12 onwards, dont worry when, its unlikely we can get 10 cars in amongst the planes safely in one go anyway. We have as long as we want there so no rush.

Also I have to have a little meet with their PR person as they want to organise something regular hence ill be a little earlier than everyone else.


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

OK, car nice and shiny now, after a later afternoon Swissoling - so when's the covered transporter turning up to ensure it arrives amongst the planes in that condition Rich :?: :?


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

What great meet!!!
It was great to meet you all, and what a location! Got some great pic's! Top marks.
Hope everyone got back okay and when's the next meet???
Craig


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

For pics and to post pics please go here..

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 720#753720

Glad you enjoyed it. Im hoping to get us some access to the actual airstrip next time but dont hold yer breath as the museum doesnt own it.



MikeyG said:


> OK, car nice and shiny now, after a later afternoon Swissoling - so when's the covered transporter turning up to ensure it arrives amongst the planes in that condition Rich :?: :?


Wax the wheels Mr Mike, wax the wheels ;-)


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

To everyone who attended the meet today at the airfield museum,

Just like to say thanks for a top day !!

It was really nice to meet you all , me & Nem had a good drive up and going back was very enjoyable too , despite my sat nav going off air for 5 mins and we lost the chap from County Durham with the black convertible - sorry can't remember your username!!

Hope to meet you all again soon, Leg thanks for organizing the event,really glad i travelled up.

Went mad with the pics, i actually took 234 !!!
So please bear with me , i'm going to put the best ones onto a webpage and put the link on here..
If anyone wants any pics of their car let me know your email address and i will gladly forward them onto you .

Kev (TTK)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Kev, have a look in the new thread for the pics that Leg has started, just put my galery up there.

Nick


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi folks,

I've put 42 pics on to the internet at the following link ,

http://photocast.mac.com/kev.artess/iPh ... /index.rss

If you have any problems viewing,you may need ab RSS reader.

I've got another 180 pics in total,so can email you any if you let me know.

Leg's new personal jet wash looks very powerful !!!

Kev (TTK)


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

I can't open the link as i don't have the right software 

I've got to get a pic for my sig.... and clean the car :roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Internet Explorer 7 has a built in RSS feed reader, works fine with that.

Nick


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

Nem said:


> Internet Explorer 7 has a built in RSS feed reader, works fine with that.
> 
> Nick


Cool i'll try and download that, Cheers


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

crooky225 said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Internet Explorer 7 has a built in RSS feed reader, works fine with that.
> ...


Or you could use Firefox and just click on the 'RSS' button, which will appear in the address bar when you try to access that page. 
http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/


----------

